# Aquarise



## SPH

Has anybody installed Aquarise pipe by Ipex? Any comments?


----------



## Tommy plumber

I must confess, I've never heard of it. Sounds like water pipe.


----------



## Scott K

If I recall correctly, Aquarise is just Sch 80 CPVC with a fire rating which is aimed as an alternative to Copper, in Commercial projects. 

Personally, if you're looking for an alternative as described above, I'd take Aquatherm over this stuff though as your engineer can design the Aquatherm with higher flow rates (8+ ft/sec) which will significantly reduce pipe size requirements and save money, as well as Aquatherm is more environmentally friendly, plus CPVC glue is strong (if your guys don't wear a mask).


----------



## dahlman

*AquaRise is Schedule 40*

Hi guys,

I don't know much about it either but I do know that it is Schedule 40 IPS (Iron Pipe Size). Here's the link to IPEX's AquaRise page, which includes some testimonials from plumbing contractors and lots of tech info:

http://www.ipexinc.com/Content/Prod...ubMarketId=13&ProductId=31&LanguageCode=en-CA

I'm just starting to get familiar with it, so I'm in the same boat as you. Sorry that I can't be of more help.

Dahlman


----------



## SPH

We have just finished our first project with aqua rise water mains! It has turned out excellent. We have been able to downsize all the mains by at least one pipe size due to switching to the 8ft per sec scale, and also the pipe does not require insulation due to it's incredible heat loss properties. Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## markb

They are starting to use it more and more here in Toronto. I like the fact that it doesn't have to be insulated. That alone saves us lots of time! We also found that we use less hangers and shots. 

Did you use XFR PVC DVW on the same job? I always wanted to know how the switch was for high rise guys who were used to CI. 

I have a feeling this will be the future of commercial waterpipes.


----------



## eddiecalder

Post some pics.

I'm just wondering if the pipe "snakes" on longer runs. 

How much cheaper was it to install than copper? 

I would think it would be half price with no soldering, cleaning the pipe, flux, insulating ( and maybe heat tracing in some cases ).


----------



## Scott K

IPEX seems to have become quite aggressive in advertising Aquarise lately. In every contractor or plumbing type magazine they have often multiple pages of ads with Aquarise endorsements. They also have a mail out to subscribers of certain magazines which includes (1) 1/2" Aquarise 90 and (1) 1/2" copper 90 to compare them.


----------



## CSINEV

humm haven't seen it yet, I'll be looking for it though.


----------



## SPH

I will post some pictures tomorrow. 

It did not snake at all on longer runs. 

The only cost savings really is in the ability to downsize and not having to insulate. The amount of time it takes to bevel edges and properly glue fittings comes really close to the install time on copper.

Scott, I don't know why they would even be marketing the smaller sizes in Aquarise, there really is no market for it, uponor or any of the pex piping would blow them away on pricing and install time.


----------



## SPH

Here are some pictures of the Aquarise we installed, too bad the drywallers made a mess of it.


----------



## eddiecalder

Looks good.

What is that 1/2 pex line in the 2nd pic supplying?


----------



## Pipe Rat

I'll be the first to admit I am out of touch with pex, aquarise or any of these newer products as I rarely do any "Inside" work anymore. What is the advantage of using two different pipe material? Is it simply your solvent weld (blue) piping is more cost effective for main distribution and your pex (?) (White) is more cost effective for smaller branch distribution? Or am I missing the point?

I am Old School it just seems strange to me to mix up different piping materials.

In my day we would pick one material and stick with it for the entire project. You had your choice of Copper or Copper. :laughing:


----------



## SPH

Exactly right, Aquarise is the best choice for larger diameter mains, 2" and larger. Uponor is a great product and prices very competitively for smaller sizes.

The 1/2" line is for a hose bib.


----------



## eddiecalder

So no insulation is required?
How often do u have to support it;I assume its better than every 3' like flowguard? Can u use the copper tables for hanger spacing for aquarise?


----------



## ZL700

You guys in Canada are being bamboozzled by IPEX again, just like they passed off and got code approved PVC/CPVC as cat4 special venting pipe with special orange stickers charging you way too much. 

This is just colored sch 40 & 80 CPVC with a "UV cover".


----------



## eddiecalder

ZL700 said:


> You guys in Canada are being bamboozzled by IPEX again, just like they passed off and got code approved PVC/CPVC as cat4 special venting pipe with special orange stickers charging you way too much.
> 
> This is just colored sch 40 & 80 CPVC with a "UV cover".



My only other option with some customers is Flowguard. I have never used the aquarise so I have no idea about the quality. I do trust the advice of SPH though. 

I would choose PEX over flowguard if I was able too.......


----------



## SPH

ZL700 said:


> You guys in Canada are being bamboozzled by IPEX again, just like they passed off and got code approved PVC/CPVC as cat4 special venting pipe with special orange stickers charging you way too much.
> 
> This is just colored sch 40 & 80 CPVC with a "UV cover".


You are right that it is basically SCH 80 pipe. But I don't see how we are being "bamboozled" by IPEX when they are offering a product that is our choice to use. The only scam is the pricing of it. 

The main difference I see between SCH 80 and AquaRise is the smoke flame spread rating. We are starting another project with it shortly, and have found another limiting factor is no availability of 22 bends. We have to follow the arc of a semicircle so it should be interesting.


----------



## Brentlycp

So I've used this piping on a couple projects in the past year.. First project was a 20 unit apartment building, it worked great! Held up to -35 temps ( a couple cracked fittings) but overall easy to use and affordable. The second project I just completed, the product failed miserable, I had at least 10 fittings fail after turned the water on. I believe that it was just a bad shipment of fittings but still a little leery


----------

